# Hand Tools Adventure



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

*A Box of Tricky Fits.*

*This new project* is an experiment in many ways. It is my first real venture into hand tools as the main instruments of destruction. It is also one of the trickiest marquetry fitting jobs I have tackled and to make it fun I've decided to fit it up with full blind dovetails. I have cut dovetails by hand before …..... once….. about ten years ago but they came out fine so I'm up for the challenge.

*This is the marquetry* that will adorn the sides of the box. The intent is a seamless ring of this guilloche that meets perfectly at all four corners. That's going to take a miracle on its own.
(Making this guilloche pattern is explained here)










*There are a lot* of pictures here of me having a ball with my new workbench, vices and hand tools so I'll keep the commentary down to a minimum. Who knew that quiet woodworking was this much fun?

*Prepping the stock*, cheap poplar.










*Cutting the end rebate.*










*Clearing the waste*










*..and finishing* to the line.










*This is a pre-cut* (to length) side piece of the guilloche. The box side must be marked exactly the same length.










*With the pieces* cut to length and both ends rebated, a couple of hours have gone by and all these tools were used. I could have done the same work in a few minutes in one setup on the table saw. ..... so why am I grinning like a fool?










*Here is* the work accomplished.










*Now the pieces *have been separated box from lid and I'm starting the hinge. The two pieces are clamped together in the leg vice for jointing.










*Here the back piece *of marquetry is placed under the box back to lay out hinge locations.










*The lid piece* and box piece are again clamped together for cutting. A veneer nail in the rebate at each end holds the alignment.










*I rounded the corners* off with my new silent router….










*...and sanded them* smooth with one of my fine abranet sanding blocks, a gift from a friend and fellow LJ, Jim Rowe. OK I cut the pin groove with the table saw. I did briefly consider making a scratch stock that would do the round over and the groove at once, but the madness passed.










*Chop close* to the line…










*... and pare* to it….










*... and you've got* a hinge.










*In this shot* I'm marking the hinge on the back of the marquetry because for some reason I think I can run the guilloche pattern right through the hinge …... we'll see about that one.










*This is the challenge.* I will have to cut the marquetry on this line and then press it around the rounded parts of the hinge. I think it can be done ….. but if I knew for sure, it just wouldn't be any fun at all.










*I should be ready* to post the dovetails tomorrow (if they work out). I will have to make one of those sneaky allen wrench router planes to do the rebate for the bottom though so I may be delayed. It's all good. I'm retired and this keeps me off the street … and the golf course.

*I have got to say*, I'm having a ball playing with hand tools but I can't imagine ever making money this way.
Fortunately, that's not my priority any more. 

Thanks for looking in.

Paul


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *A Box of Tricky Fits.*
> 
> *This new project* is an experiment in many ways. It is my first real venture into hand tools as the main instruments of destruction. It is also one of the trickiest marquetry fitting jobs I have tackled and to make it fun I've decided to fit it up with full blind dovetails. I have cut dovetails by hand before …..... once….. about ten years ago but they came out fine so I'm up for the challenge.
> 
> ...


Looks like you are having way too much fun (or is it just enough?)


----------



## truenorth (Nov 21, 2013)

shipwright said:


> *A Box of Tricky Fits.*
> 
> *This new project* is an experiment in many ways. It is my first real venture into hand tools as the main instruments of destruction. It is also one of the trickiest marquetry fitting jobs I have tackled and to make it fun I've decided to fit it up with full blind dovetails. I have cut dovetails by hand before …..... once….. about ten years ago but they came out fine so I'm up for the challenge.
> 
> ...


You continue to amaze me! 
2hen do you get home. I'm nervous I wont get to have coffee and talk shopsmith and tools before you go all hand tools!


----------



## sandhill (Aug 28, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *A Box of Tricky Fits.*
> 
> *This new project* is an experiment in many ways. It is my first real venture into hand tools as the main instruments of destruction. It is also one of the trickiest marquetry fitting jobs I have tackled and to make it fun I've decided to fit it up with full blind dovetails. I have cut dovetails by hand before …..... once….. about ten years ago but they came out fine so I'm up for the challenge.
> 
> ...


Nice job on the marquetry, can't wait to see the outcome. I'm with you, some days I don't even like to go out to the shop if I know I have a lot of milling to do, its just to noisy.


----------



## Detoro (Jan 17, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *A Box of Tricky Fits.*
> 
> *This new project* is an experiment in many ways. It is my first real venture into hand tools as the main instruments of destruction. It is also one of the trickiest marquetry fitting jobs I have tackled and to make it fun I've decided to fit it up with full blind dovetails. I have cut dovetails by hand before …..... once….. about ten years ago but they came out fine so I'm up for the challenge.
> 
> ...


Paul, your blogs and posts are worth the membership to LJ's. Thank you for them. Roman


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *A Box of Tricky Fits.*
> 
> *This new project* is an experiment in many ways. It is my first real venture into hand tools as the main instruments of destruction. It is also one of the trickiest marquetry fitting jobs I have tackled and to make it fun I've decided to fit it up with full blind dovetails. I have cut dovetails by hand before …..... once….. about ten years ago but they came out fine so I'm up for the challenge.
> 
> ...


The tools look so good I keep being distracted from the current project!


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *A Box of Tricky Fits.*
> 
> *This new project* is an experiment in many ways. It is my first real venture into hand tools as the main instruments of destruction. It is also one of the trickiest marquetry fitting jobs I have tackled and to make it fun I've decided to fit it up with full blind dovetails. I have cut dovetails by hand before …..... once….. about ten years ago but they came out fine so I'm up for the challenge.
> 
> ...


Crazy man CRAZY!

COOL playing around!


----------



## lightweightladylefty (Mar 27, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *A Box of Tricky Fits.*
> 
> *This new project* is an experiment in many ways. It is my first real venture into hand tools as the main instruments of destruction. It is also one of the trickiest marquetry fitting jobs I have tackled and to make it fun I've decided to fit it up with full blind dovetails. I have cut dovetails by hand before …..... once….. about ten years ago but they came out fine so I'm up for the challenge.
> 
> ...


Paul,

It looks as though it takes you no time to master whatever you determine to do. (I certainly wish this lousy dial-up wouldn't time out before all the photos load. I'll have to check this out again when I'm at a hot spot.) Your photos are always a great teacher. Looking forward to following this challenge through to the end. We know you'll accomplish it with flying colors.

L/W


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *A Box of Tricky Fits.*
> 
> *This new project* is an experiment in many ways. It is my first real venture into hand tools as the main instruments of destruction. It is also one of the trickiest marquetry fitting jobs I have tackled and to make it fun I've decided to fit it up with full blind dovetails. I have cut dovetails by hand before …..... once….. about ten years ago but they came out fine so I'm up for the challenge.
> 
> ...


This is a great blog Paul and I'm glad you are getting some good fun doing the work by hand. It would be a shame to let such beautiful tools just sit on the shelf.


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *A Box of Tricky Fits.*
> 
> *This new project* is an experiment in many ways. It is my first real venture into hand tools as the main instruments of destruction. It is also one of the trickiest marquetry fitting jobs I have tackled and to make it fun I've decided to fit it up with full blind dovetails. I have cut dovetails by hand before …..... once….. about ten years ago but they came out fine so I'm up for the challenge.
> 
> ...


Nice.
I will be interested on how you cut the veneer corner cuts around the hinge. I guess just a sharp knife? Inside 90 degree veneer cuts are baffling me.

Steve


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *A Box of Tricky Fits.*
> 
> *This new project* is an experiment in many ways. It is my first real venture into hand tools as the main instruments of destruction. It is also one of the trickiest marquetry fitting jobs I have tackled and to make it fun I've decided to fit it up with full blind dovetails. I have cut dovetails by hand before …..... once….. about ten years ago but they came out fine so I'm up for the challenge.
> 
> ...


You are a master at marquetry Paul. No 2 ways about it.


----------



## Schwieb (Dec 3, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *A Box of Tricky Fits.*
> 
> *This new project* is an experiment in many ways. It is my first real venture into hand tools as the main instruments of destruction. It is also one of the trickiest marquetry fitting jobs I have tackled and to make it fun I've decided to fit it up with full blind dovetails. I have cut dovetails by hand before …..... once….. about ten years ago but they came out fine so I'm up for the challenge.
> 
> ...


Wouldn't expect anything less from a good wood boat builder. You are a real talented guy, no doubt there. Nice work, great blog. You continue to amaze and inspire. I feel like I a very lazy woodworker, shame on me.


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

shipwright said:


> *A Box of Tricky Fits.*
> 
> *This new project* is an experiment in many ways. It is my first real venture into hand tools as the main instruments of destruction. It is also one of the trickiest marquetry fitting jobs I have tackled and to make it fun I've decided to fit it up with full blind dovetails. I have cut dovetails by hand before …..... once….. about ten years ago but they came out fine so I'm up for the challenge.
> 
> ...


 so why am I grinning like a fool?

That made me laugh ….... in recognition. I feel the same way any time something is accomplished with all or mostly hand tools, there is just a different sense of satisfaction. Now I can only someday hope to have the level of skill you demonstrate. I'll be following this project with great interest.


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *A Box of Tricky Fits.*
> 
> *This new project* is an experiment in many ways. It is my first real venture into hand tools as the main instruments of destruction. It is also one of the trickiest marquetry fitting jobs I have tackled and to make it fun I've decided to fit it up with full blind dovetails. I have cut dovetails by hand before …..... once….. about ten years ago but they came out fine so I'm up for the challenge.
> 
> ...


You have spent a lifetime learning tools and their usage, and now you get to play in your shop and enjoy 
that knowledge and skill. I can not think of a better form of retirement, or anyone that has earned it 
more than you. Thank you once again for sharing this with us.


----------



## DrPain (Sep 2, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *A Box of Tricky Fits.*
> 
> *This new project* is an experiment in many ways. It is my first real venture into hand tools as the main instruments of destruction. It is also one of the trickiest marquetry fitting jobs I have tackled and to make it fun I've decided to fit it up with full blind dovetails. I have cut dovetails by hand before …..... once….. about ten years ago but they came out fine so I'm up for the challenge.
> 
> ...


I'm enjoying your write-up, keep going!


----------



## Patricelejeune (Feb 21, 2013)

shipwright said:


> *A Box of Tricky Fits.*
> 
> *This new project* is an experiment in many ways. It is my first real venture into hand tools as the main instruments of destruction. It is also one of the trickiest marquetry fitting jobs I have tackled and to make it fun I've decided to fit it up with full blind dovetails. I have cut dovetails by hand before …..... once….. about ten years ago but they came out fine so I'm up for the challenge.
> 
> ...


I see you got the hand tool fever! Like everyone, I am impatient to see the final product.


----------



## JR45 (Jan 26, 2012)

shipwright said:


> *A Box of Tricky Fits.*
> 
> *This new project* is an experiment in many ways. It is my first real venture into hand tools as the main instruments of destruction. It is also one of the trickiest marquetry fitting jobs I have tackled and to make it fun I've decided to fit it up with full blind dovetails. I have cut dovetails by hand before …..... once….. about ten years ago but they came out fine so I'm up for the challenge.
> 
> ...


Glad to see those sanding blocks are being put to good use Paul!
Jim


----------



## phtaylor36 (Jun 13, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *A Box of Tricky Fits.*
> 
> *This new project* is an experiment in many ways. It is my first real venture into hand tools as the main instruments of destruction. It is also one of the trickiest marquetry fitting jobs I have tackled and to make it fun I've decided to fit it up with full blind dovetails. I have cut dovetails by hand before …..... once….. about ten years ago but they came out fine so I'm up for the challenge.
> 
> ...


That is incredible Paul. Looks great!


----------



## TerryDowning (Aug 8, 2012)

shipwright said:


> *A Box of Tricky Fits.*
> 
> *This new project* is an experiment in many ways. It is my first real venture into hand tools as the main instruments of destruction. It is also one of the trickiest marquetry fitting jobs I have tackled and to make it fun I've decided to fit it up with full blind dovetails. I have cut dovetails by hand before …..... once….. about ten years ago but they came out fine so I'm up for the challenge.
> 
> ...


Nice work Paul.

My thoughts on why you're grinning like a fool (even though the machines can cut faster)

1. There is an inherent precision with hand tools
2. It is very gratifying to be able to say "My hands guided the tools that made this" It is rewarding in its own right
3. Many of your "hand Tools" were also in fact made by you making the connection to the work that much more personal.
4. Hand tools are much quieter and increases the enjoyment of the work. the "shiss" of a well tuned pane is very gratifying.
5. Machines cut faster, but they also allow one to mistakes faster. The slower pace of the hand tools adds to the precision as it allows mistakes to be corrected before the final cut is reached.

Just my 2 cents. I still use machines especially when working with engineered products like MDF and plywood which can ruin hand tool cutting edges very quickly.

Rather than making a scratch stock which would be challenging to use for a deep groove, I think you should try making a plough plane. I don't have the skills you do for making tools (yet), so I bought a vintage Stanley 45 Combination plane (which can cut grooves in straight grain stock as fast as my electron based router once I figure in getting the router out, selecting the bit setup, test cut, adjust setup etc.). I have yet to burn a piece of wood using a hand tool. An all wood plough plane would certainly be fun to use.

Really nice work Paul.


----------



## Woodwrecker (Aug 11, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *A Box of Tricky Fits.*
> 
> *This new project* is an experiment in many ways. It is my first real venture into hand tools as the main instruments of destruction. It is also one of the trickiest marquetry fitting jobs I have tackled and to make it fun I've decided to fit it up with full blind dovetails. I have cut dovetails by hand before …..... once….. about ten years ago but they came out fine so I'm up for the challenge.
> 
> ...


You are making hand work look a little too much like fun.
My machines are getting worried…


----------



## BertFlores58 (May 26, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *A Box of Tricky Fits.*
> 
> *This new project* is an experiment in many ways. It is my first real venture into hand tools as the main instruments of destruction. It is also one of the trickiest marquetry fitting jobs I have tackled and to make it fun I've decided to fit it up with full blind dovetails. I have cut dovetails by hand before …..... once….. about ten years ago but they came out fine so I'm up for the challenge.
> 
> ...


Hi Paul,
What I expect from this is a dovetail joint on the corner but this time it will be a halfblind one. There is a protruding surface on the dado made in the corner. It is good to know that old handtools are still in action for a person like you. How I wish you could blog them too and give us a tutorial of your advance methodology. Thanks and will see how it goes with this surprise.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *A Box of Tricky Fits.*
> 
> *This new project* is an experiment in many ways. It is my first real venture into hand tools as the main instruments of destruction. It is also one of the trickiest marquetry fitting jobs I have tackled and to make it fun I've decided to fit it up with full blind dovetails. I have cut dovetails by hand before …..... once….. about ten years ago but they came out fine so I'm up for the challenge.
> 
> ...


*Yes Steve*, it may be too much fun but I can live with fun. It does beat the alternative (drudgery?).

*Truenorth*, don't worry. I'm pretty invested in power tools. I'll be home in mid April.

*JayT*, I think you nailed it.

*Terry*, the groove is only 1/8"wide by 5/16"deep. I would have thought a good stiff scratch stock would do it.
....... not that I've ever used a scratch stock….. 

Thanks everyone. You are too kind.
I'm glad I can entertain you a little with my foolishness.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *A Box of Tricky Fits.*
> 
> *This new project* is an experiment in many ways. It is my first real venture into hand tools as the main instruments of destruction. It is also one of the trickiest marquetry fitting jobs I have tackled and to make it fun I've decided to fit it up with full blind dovetails. I have cut dovetails by hand before …..... once….. about ten years ago but they came out fine so I'm up for the challenge.
> 
> ...


Paul, There is no limit to your skills!

Your shop made tools are just inspiring!

I'm following along for the education value.


----------



## justoneofme (Aug 11, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *A Box of Tricky Fits.*
> 
> *This new project* is an experiment in many ways. It is my first real venture into hand tools as the main instruments of destruction. It is also one of the trickiest marquetry fitting jobs I have tackled and to make it fun I've decided to fit it up with full blind dovetails. I have cut dovetails by hand before …..... once….. about ten years ago but they came out fine so I'm up for the challenge.
> 
> ...


*Nothing says 'perfectionist' more than 'Made By Hand'!* This is a great blog Paul, and I'm looking forward to seeing this box come alive with that beautiful Guilloche design!!


----------



## sgmdwk (Apr 10, 2013)

shipwright said:


> *A Box of Tricky Fits.*
> 
> *This new project* is an experiment in many ways. It is my first real venture into hand tools as the main instruments of destruction. It is also one of the trickiest marquetry fitting jobs I have tackled and to make it fun I've decided to fit it up with full blind dovetails. I have cut dovetails by hand before …..... once….. about ten years ago but they came out fine so I'm up for the challenge.
> 
> ...


OK, I read your blog entries in reverse order. Really cool. I love that hinge. I can't wait for No.3.


----------



## MNedman (Dec 1, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *A Box of Tricky Fits.*
> 
> *This new project* is an experiment in many ways. It is my first real venture into hand tools as the main instruments of destruction. It is also one of the trickiest marquetry fitting jobs I have tackled and to make it fun I've decided to fit it up with full blind dovetails. I have cut dovetails by hand before …..... once….. about ten years ago but they came out fine so I'm up for the challenge.
> 
> ...


Neato Paul… Love that guilloche pattern. Never seen anything like it. Nice to see those tools are serving you well.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *A Box of Tricky Fits.*
> 
> *This new project* is an experiment in many ways. It is my first real venture into hand tools as the main instruments of destruction. It is also one of the trickiest marquetry fitting jobs I have tackled and to make it fun I've decided to fit it up with full blind dovetails. I have cut dovetails by hand before …..... once….. about ten years ago but they came out fine so I'm up for the challenge.
> 
> ...


Looks sweet.
Will keep a eye on you my friend. ;-)
Love the guilloche.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *A Box of Tricky Fits.*
> 
> *This new project* is an experiment in many ways. It is my first real venture into hand tools as the main instruments of destruction. It is also one of the trickiest marquetry fitting jobs I have tackled and to make it fun I've decided to fit it up with full blind dovetails. I have cut dovetails by hand before …..... once….. about ten years ago but they came out fine so I'm up for the challenge.
> 
> ...


*Paul…*

*Super COOL work as usual…*

It's good to see how you're using your new bench too!

On your mallet, did you put weights in it?
... did you post your construction notes on it?
... sure is a NICE one… I like your Logo too…

Thank you!


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *A Box of Tricky Fits.*
> 
> *This new project* is an experiment in many ways. It is my first real venture into hand tools as the main instruments of destruction. It is also one of the trickiest marquetry fitting jobs I have tackled and to make it fun I've decided to fit it up with full blind dovetails. I have cut dovetails by hand before …..... once….. about ten years ago but they came out fine so I'm up for the challenge.
> 
> ...


*Joe*, there are no weights. It is made of Osage Orange, if it had weights I couldn't lift it.
The project post is here. It is too simple to bother with notes, just glued up pieces.

Thanks.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

*Full Blind Dovetails*

*So it turns out* that the historically correct way to make a marquetry covered box is with full blind dovetails. OK I'm a good sport. How hard can it be. Anyway it will give me a chance to use all those silent, pretty tools again. (I'm going to have to remove that bench mallet from the silent category, especially as it relates to whacking holdfasts.)
I believe that the joint was used primarily to provide a very strong corner with no end grain showing to telegraph through the veneer. It also lends itself to glue-up after completely finishing the inside surfaces.

*So let's get started.* You may remember the little rebates I made on the ends of the pieces in the first segment. Here they are again with the dovetails laid out. I have no idea which are the pins and which are the tails.
(I'm OK with that.)










*Cut the line* until the kerf reaches the outer surface of the piece at the top and the line on the inside.










*Chop out* the waste….










*and plane* the little edge to 45 deg. You should get a knife edge on the outside and reach the bottom of the cutouts at the top.










*Mark the counterparts* and cut the on the tight side. You can pare them to fit quite easily.










*Here's the first piece.*....










*and here's* the set.










*An acceptable fit* for a beginner I guess. (I kept feeling that I could have made better fits with real wood.)










*Here's how the joint* looks assembled. I'm leaving them slightly big for now. I will refine them a bit when I assemble the marquetry before gluing. They have to match the marquetry pieces' length exactly.










*Here's the whole* box dry fitted. It is remarkably strong already and needs to be "worked" apart.










*Next up will be* the dado for the bottom. As I mentioned I will need to make a router plane for that.
Here it is. No, really, it's in there. This is a rotting and severely bug-eaten piece of Cat's Claw Mesquite.










*So I made a* router plane out of it. More on that later. First I needed to define the edges of the dado.










*By then the oil* was starting to dry on the plane so it went to work.










*I like it.* It is small because it is only for small jobs like this. It fits my hands nicely with my thumbs in the shallow recesses in the back. It may get more shaping as I get used to it but it is comfortable already. It certainly needs better sharpening, just wanted to get a photo before I quit for the day.










*Sorry about all* the pictures. I'm just so new to all this hand tool stuff that I'm taking pictures of everything.
You can't be enjoying this as much as I am but I'm really pleased and flattered that you are along for the ride.

Thanks for looking in.

Paul


----------



## HerbC (Jul 28, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Full Blind Dovetails*
> 
> *So it turns out* that the historically correct way to make a marquetry covered box is with full blind dovetails. OK I'm a good sport. How hard can it be. Anyway it will give me a chance to use all those silent, pretty tools again. (I'm going to have to remove that bench mallet from the silent category, especially as it relates to whacking holdfasts.)
> I believe that the joint was used primarily to provide a very strong corner with no end grain showing to telegraph through the veneer. It also lends itself to glue-up after completely finishing the inside surfaces.
> ...


Nothing to be sorry for…

And yes, we really enjoy the pictures.

Fascinating to watch you piddle around and make another masterpiece.

Herb


----------



## JeremyPringle (Aug 17, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Full Blind Dovetails*
> 
> *So it turns out* that the historically correct way to make a marquetry covered box is with full blind dovetails. OK I'm a good sport. How hard can it be. Anyway it will give me a chance to use all those silent, pretty tools again. (I'm going to have to remove that bench mallet from the silent category, especially as it relates to whacking holdfasts.)
> I believe that the joint was used primarily to provide a very strong corner with no end grain showing to telegraph through the veneer. It also lends itself to glue-up after completely finishing the inside surfaces.
> ...


This is looking really good. I cant wait to see it come along.


----------



## Patricelejeune (Feb 21, 2013)

shipwright said:


> *Full Blind Dovetails*
> 
> *So it turns out* that the historically correct way to make a marquetry covered box is with full blind dovetails. OK I'm a good sport. How hard can it be. Anyway it will give me a chance to use all those silent, pretty tools again. (I'm going to have to remove that bench mallet from the silent category, especially as it relates to whacking holdfasts.)
> I believe that the joint was used primarily to provide a very strong corner with no end grain showing to telegraph through the veneer. It also lends itself to glue-up after completely finishing the inside surfaces.
> ...


I like pictures. The more the merrier.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Full Blind Dovetails*
> 
> *So it turns out* that the historically correct way to make a marquetry covered box is with full blind dovetails. OK I'm a good sport. How hard can it be. Anyway it will give me a chance to use all those silent, pretty tools again. (I'm going to have to remove that bench mallet from the silent category, especially as it relates to whacking holdfasts.)
> I believe that the joint was used primarily to provide a very strong corner with no end grain showing to telegraph through the veneer. It also lends itself to glue-up after completely finishing the inside surfaces.
> ...


And another beautiful shop made tool!


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *Full Blind Dovetails*
> 
> *So it turns out* that the historically correct way to make a marquetry covered box is with full blind dovetails. OK I'm a good sport. How hard can it be. Anyway it will give me a chance to use all those silent, pretty tools again. (I'm going to have to remove that bench mallet from the silent category, especially as it relates to whacking holdfasts.)
> I believe that the joint was used primarily to provide a very strong corner with no end grain showing to telegraph through the veneer. It also lends itself to glue-up after completely finishing the inside surfaces.
> ...


*Hi Paul!*

*Very NICE / COOL work on your FULL-Blind Dovetails and hinge work…*

Dovetails are a Favorite joint of mine… nice & strong AND requires a little skill to make them.

To me, it's always been a pleasure to Show them OFF after I do them… because I'm proud of them…

Now, when you cover them ALL UP, you are the ONLY one that knows they're there… you can't Show them Off!

You don't want to show them to anyone? 

... after all of that skillful work you used to make them! 

I know, you want people to look at that those corner joints and wonder how strong they are, thinking they're just BUTT joints @ 45*   LOL

Just kidding Paul… Just kidding… Very nice work… At least we ALL got to see it! LOL

Thank you very much…


----------



## Randy_ATX (Sep 18, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Full Blind Dovetails*
> 
> *So it turns out* that the historically correct way to make a marquetry covered box is with full blind dovetails. OK I'm a good sport. How hard can it be. Anyway it will give me a chance to use all those silent, pretty tools again. (I'm going to have to remove that bench mallet from the silent category, especially as it relates to whacking holdfasts.)
> I believe that the joint was used primarily to provide a very strong corner with no end grain showing to telegraph through the veneer. It also lends itself to glue-up after completely finishing the inside surfaces.
> ...


Thanks for the informative, instructional journey.


----------



## gbear (Mar 6, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *Full Blind Dovetails*
> 
> *So it turns out* that the historically correct way to make a marquetry covered box is with full blind dovetails. OK I'm a good sport. How hard can it be. Anyway it will give me a chance to use all those silent, pretty tools again. (I'm going to have to remove that bench mallet from the silent category, especially as it relates to whacking holdfasts.)
> I believe that the joint was used primarily to provide a very strong corner with no end grain showing to telegraph through the veneer. It also lends itself to glue-up after completely finishing the inside surfaces.
> ...


Neato mesquito…cool tool. Nice job on the sight impaired dovetails!


----------



## JeremyPringle (Aug 17, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Full Blind Dovetails*
> 
> *So it turns out* that the historically correct way to make a marquetry covered box is with full blind dovetails. OK I'm a good sport. How hard can it be. Anyway it will give me a chance to use all those silent, pretty tools again. (I'm going to have to remove that bench mallet from the silent category, especially as it relates to whacking holdfasts.)
> I believe that the joint was used primarily to provide a very strong corner with no end grain showing to telegraph through the veneer. It also lends itself to glue-up after completely finishing the inside surfaces.
> ...


Q. You are going veneer the entire outside right? What about the inside? Wondering because if you are going veneer the inside, why not over cut the inside of your DT's? That way there is way less chisel work, and they would be getting covered anyways.


----------



## justoneofme (Aug 11, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Full Blind Dovetails*
> 
> *So it turns out* that the historically correct way to make a marquetry covered box is with full blind dovetails. OK I'm a good sport. How hard can it be. Anyway it will give me a chance to use all those silent, pretty tools again. (I'm going to have to remove that bench mallet from the silent category, especially as it relates to whacking holdfasts.)
> I believe that the joint was used primarily to provide a very strong corner with no end grain showing to telegraph through the veneer. It also lends itself to glue-up after completely finishing the inside surfaces.
> ...


I'm just glad you know when to quit for the day Paul!! LOL!


----------



## CL810 (Mar 21, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Full Blind Dovetails*
> 
> *So it turns out* that the historically correct way to make a marquetry covered box is with full blind dovetails. OK I'm a good sport. How hard can it be. Anyway it will give me a chance to use all those silent, pretty tools again. (I'm going to have to remove that bench mallet from the silent category, especially as it relates to whacking holdfasts.)
> I believe that the joint was used primarily to provide a very strong corner with no end grain showing to telegraph through the veneer. It also lends itself to glue-up after completely finishing the inside surfaces.
> ...


Blind DTs! Awesome!


----------



## sgmdwk (Apr 10, 2013)

shipwright said:


> *Full Blind Dovetails*
> 
> *So it turns out* that the historically correct way to make a marquetry covered box is with full blind dovetails. OK I'm a good sport. How hard can it be. Anyway it will give me a chance to use all those silent, pretty tools again. (I'm going to have to remove that bench mallet from the silent category, especially as it relates to whacking holdfasts.)
> I believe that the joint was used primarily to provide a very strong corner with no end grain showing to telegraph through the veneer. It also lends itself to glue-up after completely finishing the inside surfaces.
> ...


Don't apologize. A picture is worth … So you were being exceptionally concise. Very interesting.


----------



## Schwieb (Dec 3, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *Full Blind Dovetails*
> 
> *So it turns out* that the historically correct way to make a marquetry covered box is with full blind dovetails. OK I'm a good sport. How hard can it be. Anyway it will give me a chance to use all those silent, pretty tools again. (I'm going to have to remove that bench mallet from the silent category, especially as it relates to whacking holdfasts.)
> I believe that the joint was used primarily to provide a very strong corner with no end grain showing to telegraph through the veneer. It also lends itself to glue-up after completely finishing the inside surfaces.
> ...


I bet I could enjoy it as much as you are. Nice work Paul, great post!


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Full Blind Dovetails*
> 
> *So it turns out* that the historically correct way to make a marquetry covered box is with full blind dovetails. OK I'm a good sport. How hard can it be. Anyway it will give me a chance to use all those silent, pretty tools again. (I'm going to have to remove that bench mallet from the silent category, especially as it relates to whacking holdfasts.)
> I believe that the joint was used primarily to provide a very strong corner with no end grain showing to telegraph through the veneer. It also lends itself to glue-up after completely finishing the inside surfaces.
> ...


Sorry Jeremy. I don't understand the question.
The inside will be veneered and completely finished, likely French polish, before glue-up. I'm thinking the outside will pretty much have to be at least pressed before glue-up as well.
Are you suggesting that I saw cut past the line? I don't think I could do that. It doesn't seem right.


----------



## MrFid (Mar 9, 2013)

shipwright said:


> *Full Blind Dovetails*
> 
> *So it turns out* that the historically correct way to make a marquetry covered box is with full blind dovetails. OK I'm a good sport. How hard can it be. Anyway it will give me a chance to use all those silent, pretty tools again. (I'm going to have to remove that bench mallet from the silent category, especially as it relates to whacking holdfasts.)
> I believe that the joint was used primarily to provide a very strong corner with no end grain showing to telegraph through the veneer. It also lends itself to glue-up after completely finishing the inside surfaces.
> ...


What a great job with the dovetails! I hope you're planning to post that router plane as a project soon with details! Great work as always.


----------



## sandhill (Aug 28, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *Full Blind Dovetails*
> 
> *So it turns out* that the historically correct way to make a marquetry covered box is with full blind dovetails. OK I'm a good sport. How hard can it be. Anyway it will give me a chance to use all those silent, pretty tools again. (I'm going to have to remove that bench mallet from the silent category, especially as it relates to whacking holdfasts.)
> I believe that the joint was used primarily to provide a very strong corner with no end grain showing to telegraph through the veneer. It also lends itself to glue-up after completely finishing the inside surfaces.
> ...


I had asked Patrice to do a tutorial on this a few times but you beat him to it Paul. I may give that a go on my next project. Did you make the iron for the router plane?


----------



## Druid (Sep 30, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Full Blind Dovetails*
> 
> *So it turns out* that the historically correct way to make a marquetry covered box is with full blind dovetails. OK I'm a good sport. How hard can it be. Anyway it will give me a chance to use all those silent, pretty tools again. (I'm going to have to remove that bench mallet from the silent category, especially as it relates to whacking holdfasts.)
> I believe that the joint was used primarily to provide a very strong corner with no end grain showing to telegraph through the veneer. It also lends itself to glue-up after completely finishing the inside surfaces.
> ...


This is just like one of the "cliff hanger" movie series when I was a kid. Whenever something really interesting is happening, you heard "to be continued in the next exciting adventure of" . . . Shipwright!!!
I'm enjoying this, and I'm staying tuned.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Full Blind Dovetails*
> 
> *So it turns out* that the historically correct way to make a marquetry covered box is with full blind dovetails. OK I'm a good sport. How hard can it be. Anyway it will give me a chance to use all those silent, pretty tools again. (I'm going to have to remove that bench mallet from the silent category, especially as it relates to whacking holdfasts.)
> I believe that the joint was used primarily to provide a very strong corner with no end grain showing to telegraph through the veneer. It also lends itself to glue-up after completely finishing the inside surfaces.
> ...


Hey Bob! Maybe now Patrice will post how it is supposed to be done…...... 
I would welcome that. I have no idea if I'm doing this correctly. I know what the joint is supposed to look like but from there on I'm winging it.


----------



## Woodwrecker (Aug 11, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *Full Blind Dovetails*
> 
> *So it turns out* that the historically correct way to make a marquetry covered box is with full blind dovetails. OK I'm a good sport. How hard can it be. Anyway it will give me a chance to use all those silent, pretty tools again. (I'm going to have to remove that bench mallet from the silent category, especially as it relates to whacking holdfasts.)
> I believe that the joint was used primarily to provide a very strong corner with no end grain showing to telegraph through the veneer. It also lends itself to glue-up after completely finishing the inside surfaces.
> ...


You have got me thinking about doing more processes with hand tools.
That, my friend, is quite a feat ! lol
Enjoying this series.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Full Blind Dovetails*
> 
> *So it turns out* that the historically correct way to make a marquetry covered box is with full blind dovetails. OK I'm a good sport. How hard can it be. Anyway it will give me a chance to use all those silent, pretty tools again. (I'm going to have to remove that bench mallet from the silent category, especially as it relates to whacking holdfasts.)
> I believe that the joint was used primarily to provide a very strong corner with no end grain showing to telegraph through the veneer. It also lends itself to glue-up after completely finishing the inside surfaces.
> ...


You made the blind dovetails look easy.
One thing I noticed is that with a blind dovetail you really can't see any of the mistakes, I am not implying you made any!


----------



## j1212t (Dec 7, 2013)

shipwright said:


> *Full Blind Dovetails*
> 
> *So it turns out* that the historically correct way to make a marquetry covered box is with full blind dovetails. OK I'm a good sport. How hard can it be. Anyway it will give me a chance to use all those silent, pretty tools again. (I'm going to have to remove that bench mallet from the silent category, especially as it relates to whacking holdfasts.)
> I believe that the joint was used primarily to provide a very strong corner with no end grain showing to telegraph through the veneer. It also lends itself to glue-up after completely finishing the inside surfaces.
> ...


Oh great, another set of tools that I didn't know I needed until I saw them in action in this blog. I really need to stop checking in on the handtool blogs and forums. Ohwell, router plane, here I come

I really enjoy this blog, well done kind sire!


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Full Blind Dovetails*
> 
> *So it turns out* that the historically correct way to make a marquetry covered box is with full blind dovetails. OK I'm a good sport. How hard can it be. Anyway it will give me a chance to use all those silent, pretty tools again. (I'm going to have to remove that bench mallet from the silent category, especially as it relates to whacking holdfasts.)
> I believe that the joint was used primarily to provide a very strong corner with no end grain showing to telegraph through the veneer. It also lends itself to glue-up after completely finishing the inside surfaces.
> ...


Great blog on blind dovetail Paul. You make sound easy.
I am sure it's not, at least for me. 
The pictures will be most helpful since I read a couple of articles that were lacking details and got lost.

Thanks!


----------



## lightweightladylefty (Mar 27, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *Full Blind Dovetails*
> 
> *So it turns out* that the historically correct way to make a marquetry covered box is with full blind dovetails. OK I'm a good sport. How hard can it be. Anyway it will give me a chance to use all those silent, pretty tools again. (I'm going to have to remove that bench mallet from the silent category, especially as it relates to whacking holdfasts.)
> I believe that the joint was used primarily to provide a very strong corner with no end grain showing to telegraph through the veneer. It also lends itself to glue-up after completely finishing the inside surfaces.
> ...


Paul,

I've got the perfect use for this box . . . to hold the photos of all the hidden details of the work you did on it!

I managed to look at yesterday's photos while getting my oil changed today (actually it was my car's oil). Tonight I took the time to open the photos (that didn't open before it timed out) individually. It was time-consuming, but it was worth it. (They tell me we could have high-speed here in a few months. They're working on it . . . when it's not too cold! They think 30 below is too cold to work outside . . . wimps!) ;-)

Those dovetails look like they take more precision than I could accomplish. Getting that little mitered edge just right looks difficult. Thanks for teaching us how you do these tricks . . . even if I can't accomplish them! (They say, "knowledge is power." I guess I now have power, but what is it called when you have the ability to actually put the knowledge into action?)

L/W


----------



## JeremyPringle (Aug 17, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Full Blind Dovetails*
> 
> *So it turns out* that the historically correct way to make a marquetry covered box is with full blind dovetails. OK I'm a good sport. How hard can it be. Anyway it will give me a chance to use all those silent, pretty tools again. (I'm going to have to remove that bench mallet from the silent category, especially as it relates to whacking holdfasts.)
> I believe that the joint was used primarily to provide a very strong corner with no end grain showing to telegraph through the veneer. It also lends itself to glue-up after completely finishing the inside surfaces.
> ...


I did some full blinds for the string inlay box.









I cut past my lay out line by about 2". It cuts way more material, which means way less chisel work to clean it out.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Full Blind Dovetails*
> 
> *So it turns out* that the historically correct way to make a marquetry covered box is with full blind dovetails. OK I'm a good sport. How hard can it be. Anyway it will give me a chance to use all those silent, pretty tools again. (I'm going to have to remove that bench mallet from the silent category, especially as it relates to whacking holdfasts.)
> I believe that the joint was used primarily to provide a very strong corner with no end grain showing to telegraph through the veneer. It also lends itself to glue-up after completely finishing the inside surfaces.
> ...


*Jeremy*, Yes, that is what I thought you meant and no It just doesn't seem right to me. I don't think I could do that.
I did say "to me", I'm sure it's an acceptable way to do it.

*Bob*, Yes the iron is an Allen wrench per this article for which I thank nobuckle who used it here.


----------



## WPatrick (Mar 3, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Full Blind Dovetails*
> 
> *So it turns out* that the historically correct way to make a marquetry covered box is with full blind dovetails. OK I'm a good sport. How hard can it be. Anyway it will give me a chance to use all those silent, pretty tools again. (I'm going to have to remove that bench mallet from the silent category, especially as it relates to whacking holdfasts.)
> I believe that the joint was used primarily to provide a very strong corner with no end grain showing to telegraph through the veneer. It also lends itself to glue-up after completely finishing the inside surfaces.
> ...


Paul (et al),

This is a good exercise. You can see a post I did on it when we made the Treasure Boxes. However, you missed one point. The top and bottom pins and tails are mitred. When you look at the top of the frame you should see a mitre only. When assembled, it should look on all edges just like a simple mitre joint. The dovetails are not visible.


----------



## WPatrick (Mar 3, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Full Blind Dovetails*
> 
> *So it turns out* that the historically correct way to make a marquetry covered box is with full blind dovetails. OK I'm a good sport. How hard can it be. Anyway it will give me a chance to use all those silent, pretty tools again. (I'm going to have to remove that bench mallet from the silent category, especially as it relates to whacking holdfasts.)
> I believe that the joint was used primarily to provide a very strong corner with no end grain showing to telegraph through the veneer. It also lends itself to glue-up after completely finishing the inside surfaces.
> ...


I should also have said to not cut the rebate on the ends of the boards until you start cutting the tails and pins. In other words, lay out the dovetails just like normal. Scribe the rebate lines on both boards. I leave only about 2 mm for the rebate. Not much is needed, as the dovetails will not push through the sides if there is any wood there to resist. As I am cutting the pins and tails (I use a Japanese saw), I also cut the 2mm rebate cut, but not all the way. I leave the rebate piece in place so I can properly align the ends of the boards when I transfer the lines from the pins to the tails (or the other way around if you prefer). Finally, using a mitre jack to hold the boards, I cut away the rebate piece and finish up with the 2mm mitre, using the mitre jack surface as a guide.

You would have more fun and see this joint better with more than 2 or 3 pins. Try again! And again! Repeat…


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Full Blind Dovetails*
> 
> *So it turns out* that the historically correct way to make a marquetry covered box is with full blind dovetails. OK I'm a good sport. How hard can it be. Anyway it will give me a chance to use all those silent, pretty tools again. (I'm going to have to remove that bench mallet from the silent category, especially as it relates to whacking holdfasts.)
> I believe that the joint was used primarily to provide a very strong corner with no end grain showing to telegraph through the veneer. It also lends itself to glue-up after completely finishing the inside surfaces.
> ...


*Thanks Patrick*, I am afraid I did my usual re-invent the wheel thing here. Make one first and then find out how it is supposed to be done. The good thing is that now that I've done some, I can understand the advantages of what you explained. Before I may not have "got it" as well.
As it turns out, they will be fine and the tops and bottoms will be veneered so they will show only mitres anyway but I will certainly take the lesson to heart and do it right next time.

Thanks again.

I looked up Patrick's blog on full blind dovetails. You can read it here.


----------



## TerryDowning (Aug 8, 2012)

shipwright said:


> *Full Blind Dovetails*
> 
> *So it turns out* that the historically correct way to make a marquetry covered box is with full blind dovetails. OK I'm a good sport. How hard can it be. Anyway it will give me a chance to use all those silent, pretty tools again. (I'm going to have to remove that bench mallet from the silent category, especially as it relates to whacking holdfasts.)
> I believe that the joint was used primarily to provide a very strong corner with no end grain showing to telegraph through the veneer. It also lends itself to glue-up after completely finishing the inside surfaces.
> ...


I tried some full blinds for a different project and they just weren't working out. I wound up gluing and pin nailing just to get the project done.

It seems I should have done more research. This is a different approach than the one I saw. Now I need to try full blinds again.

You said
Are you suggesting that I saw cut past the line? I don't think I could do that. It doesn't seem right.

This does not seem right to me either, not saying it's wrong, but just does not seem right (TO ME)


----------



## DrPain (Sep 2, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Full Blind Dovetails*
> 
> *So it turns out* that the historically correct way to make a marquetry covered box is with full blind dovetails. OK I'm a good sport. How hard can it be. Anyway it will give me a chance to use all those silent, pretty tools again. (I'm going to have to remove that bench mallet from the silent category, especially as it relates to whacking holdfasts.)
> I believe that the joint was used primarily to provide a very strong corner with no end grain showing to telegraph through the veneer. It also lends itself to glue-up after completely finishing the inside surfaces.
> ...


Well, I for one am enjoying reading this!


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *Full Blind Dovetails*
> 
> *So it turns out* that the historically correct way to make a marquetry covered box is with full blind dovetails. OK I'm a good sport. How hard can it be. Anyway it will give me a chance to use all those silent, pretty tools again. (I'm going to have to remove that bench mallet from the silent category, especially as it relates to whacking holdfasts.)
> I believe that the joint was used primarily to provide a very strong corner with no end grain showing to telegraph through the veneer. It also lends itself to glue-up after completely finishing the inside surfaces.
> ...


more great teaching!


----------



## phtaylor36 (Jun 13, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Full Blind Dovetails*
> 
> *So it turns out* that the historically correct way to make a marquetry covered box is with full blind dovetails. OK I'm a good sport. How hard can it be. Anyway it will give me a chance to use all those silent, pretty tools again. (I'm going to have to remove that bench mallet from the silent category, especially as it relates to whacking holdfasts.)
> I believe that the joint was used primarily to provide a very strong corner with no end grain showing to telegraph through the veneer. It also lends itself to glue-up after completely finishing the inside surfaces.
> ...


Very nice Paul. Great info


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Full Blind Dovetails*
> 
> *So it turns out* that the historically correct way to make a marquetry covered box is with full blind dovetails. OK I'm a good sport. How hard can it be. Anyway it will give me a chance to use all those silent, pretty tools again. (I'm going to have to remove that bench mallet from the silent category, especially as it relates to whacking holdfasts.)
> I believe that the joint was used primarily to provide a very strong corner with no end grain showing to telegraph through the veneer. It also lends itself to glue-up after completely finishing the inside surfaces.
> ...


Poul i do enjoy a lot!
I can even feel your joy here, thank you.
With a big smile here.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Full Blind Dovetails*
> 
> *So it turns out* that the historically correct way to make a marquetry covered box is with full blind dovetails. OK I'm a good sport. How hard can it be. Anyway it will give me a chance to use all those silent, pretty tools again. (I'm going to have to remove that bench mallet from the silent category, especially as it relates to whacking holdfasts.)
> I believe that the joint was used primarily to provide a very strong corner with no end grain showing to telegraph through the veneer. It also lends itself to glue-up after completely finishing the inside surfaces.
> ...


Need a tool? Just make it. Thats it.


----------



## peteg (Sep 2, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Full Blind Dovetails*
> 
> *So it turns out* that the historically correct way to make a marquetry covered box is with full blind dovetails. OK I'm a good sport. How hard can it be. Anyway it will give me a chance to use all those silent, pretty tools again. (I'm going to have to remove that bench mallet from the silent category, especially as it relates to whacking holdfasts.)
> I believe that the joint was used primarily to provide a very strong corner with no end grain showing to telegraph through the veneer. It also lends itself to glue-up after completely finishing the inside surfaces.
> ...


The depth of talent freely shared on this site never ceases to amaze me, well done again Paul 
Pete


----------



## mantwi (Mar 17, 2013)

shipwright said:


> *Full Blind Dovetails*
> 
> *So it turns out* that the historically correct way to make a marquetry covered box is with full blind dovetails. OK I'm a good sport. How hard can it be. Anyway it will give me a chance to use all those silent, pretty tools again. (I'm going to have to remove that bench mallet from the silent category, especially as it relates to whacking holdfasts.)
> I believe that the joint was used primarily to provide a very strong corner with no end grain showing to telegraph through the veneer. It also lends itself to glue-up after completely finishing the inside surfaces.
> ...


I've always loved that technique and hope to master it someday, the fact that even the unseen parts merit such painstaking joinery is the epitome of good craftsmanship. Do my eyes deceive me or is that a Harbor Freight flush trim saw used to refine the dado edges? If it is I salute your thriftiness, I have one too and their single edged Japanese style saw with the orange and black pistol grip is a great little bargain as well. God bless.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Full Blind Dovetails*
> 
> *So it turns out* that the historically correct way to make a marquetry covered box is with full blind dovetails. OK I'm a good sport. How hard can it be. Anyway it will give me a chance to use all those silent, pretty tools again. (I'm going to have to remove that bench mallet from the silent category, especially as it relates to whacking holdfasts.)
> I believe that the joint was used primarily to provide a very strong corner with no end grain showing to telegraph through the veneer. It also lends itself to glue-up after completely finishing the inside surfaces.
> ...


It is in fact a HF Japanese flush trimming saw. I use it all the time and see no reason to spend more when I can get all the results I want with it. Skill tends to reside in the hands more than in the tools they hold.

.... and that's what I'm trying to develop.


----------



## cdaniels (Apr 16, 2014)

shipwright said:


> *Full Blind Dovetails*
> 
> *So it turns out* that the historically correct way to make a marquetry covered box is with full blind dovetails. OK I'm a good sport. How hard can it be. Anyway it will give me a chance to use all those silent, pretty tools again. (I'm going to have to remove that bench mallet from the silent category, especially as it relates to whacking holdfasts.)
> I believe that the joint was used primarily to provide a very strong corner with no end grain showing to telegraph through the veneer. It also lends itself to glue-up after completely finishing the inside surfaces.
> ...


as a new hand tool only enthusiast I can dig it. I really like how you took raw recycled wood and pulled a tool from it's guts, very crafty!


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

*Sidetrack, New Tools to Make.*

*When I ended* the last segment I had just tried out the router plane. It needed a little tuning so the next day I honed and adjusted it a little and finished up the grooves for the bottom. It worked very well.










*I was going * to move on to fitting up the box and veneering the inside but Patrick had said that I really needed one of these........ so I made one.










*Meanwhile I had ordered* some OBG from Patrick and we got talking about toothing planes and he agreed to sell me a blade ….... so of course I got into that as soon as the blade arrived. This is how far I got this afternoon. Tomorrow I will refine and shape it but it actually works right now.










*Just so you know* my sidetrack isn't all Patrick's fault, there's also the little matter of my canister filter getting a little clogged and needing a cleaning …... One thing led to another and I decided to make the long planned move to building it in. It now takes up as little space as I can compress it into and is still accessible….. and it really sucks since being cleaned.




























*I do promise* to get back to the FBDT box soon ….. maybe tomorrow ….. after I shape and play with the new plane.

Thanks for looking in. I am still alive, just not getting much done on the box.

Paul


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Sidetrack, New Tools to Make.*
> 
> *When I ended* the last segment I had just tried out the router plane. It needed a little tuning so the next day I honed and adjusted it a little and finished up the grooves for the bottom. It worked very well.
> 
> ...


im thinking that maybe a sandbox with all the new toys may be required, we will see what comes next, besides that i do wish you to have fun and enjoy the learning..it looks fun…


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Sidetrack, New Tools to Make.*
> 
> *When I ended* the last segment I had just tried out the router plane. It needed a little tuning so the next day I honed and adjusted it a little and finished up the grooves for the bottom. It worked very well.
> 
> ...


Your HF dc is very interesting. How does it do with all the piping going up and over? Thnx in advance Paul.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Sidetrack, New Tools to Make.*
> 
> *When I ended* the last segment I had just tried out the router plane. It needed a little tuning so the next day I honed and adjusted it a little and finished up the grooves for the bottom. It worked very well.
> 
> ...


It's early to say Roger but it seems to be pretty good so far. There's good volume of moving air at the end.


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Sidetrack, New Tools to Make.*
> 
> *When I ended* the last segment I had just tried out the router plane. It needed a little tuning so the next day I honed and adjusted it a little and finished up the grooves for the bottom. It worked very well.
> 
> ...


It's never ending… Every time I see you and mafe building a tool, I go "I need that one".

What's OBG?

I did similar for my DC. And what a difference it made.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Sidetrack, New Tools to Make.*
> 
> *When I ended* the last segment I had just tried out the router plane. It needed a little tuning so the next day I honed and adjusted it a little and finished up the grooves for the bottom. It worked very well.
> 
> ...


 Old Brown Glue


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Sidetrack, New Tools to Make.*
> 
> *When I ended* the last segment I had just tried out the router plane. It needed a little tuning so the next day I honed and adjusted it a little and finished up the grooves for the bottom. It worked very well.
> 
> ...


AAhh!!! I was trying to guess all king of woodworking word combination to no avail.

Thanks


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Sidetrack, New Tools to Make.*
> 
> *When I ended* the last segment I had just tried out the router plane. It needed a little tuning so the next day I honed and adjusted it a little and finished up the grooves for the bottom. It worked very well.
> 
> ...


Wow. Does the blade for the toothing plane really stand up straight like that? It looks more like a scraping plane in that position.

Can't wait to see your SWDTs.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Sidetrack, New Tools to Make.*
> 
> *When I ended* the last segment I had just tried out the router plane. It needed a little tuning so the next day I honed and adjusted it a little and finished up the grooves for the bottom. It worked very well.
> 
> ...


All good stuff Paul. I like the router plane. I've been wanting to make one for a long time but haven't got around to it yet. Yours sure works well. The plane is really nice too. I like that you used the side grooves instead of a pin to hold the wedge. I need a toothing plane and I remember seeing one made in my guitar making book where they made one by filing notches into a regular blade. I've been thinking of toothing a cabinet scraper that can fit into my #80 scraper plane. I also like your vacuum setup. Saves a lot of usable work space. All well done and very useful projects.


----------



## nomercadies (Dec 31, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Sidetrack, New Tools to Make.*
> 
> *When I ended* the last segment I had just tried out the router plane. It needed a little tuning so the next day I honed and adjusted it a little and finished up the grooves for the bottom. It worked very well.
> 
> ...


I am so impressed.


----------



## Woodwrecker (Aug 11, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *Sidetrack, New Tools to Make.*
> 
> *When I ended* the last segment I had just tried out the router plane. It needed a little tuning so the next day I honed and adjusted it a little and finished up the grooves for the bottom. It worked very well.
> 
> ...


Great job Paul.
Your foray into hand tool woodworking has me doing more jobs by hand that I used to do with machines.
Very enjoyable.
My filter needed to have the seal re-glued after I noticed it hanging the other day.
So, I cleaned the heck out of the filter while I was at it, and boy o boy, what a difference !
I was secretly ashamed that I didn't notice the reduction in power, and have now added a label on the side as a reminder. My old gray matter isn't what it used to be…lol


----------



## kiefer (Feb 5, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Sidetrack, New Tools to Make.*
> 
> *When I ended* the last segment I had just tried out the router plane. It needed a little tuning so the next day I honed and adjusted it a little and finished up the grooves for the bottom. It worked very well.
> 
> ...


That looks like some beautiful shavings coming of the router plane and I see a nice groove ,so by using all hand tool where is the need for that dust collector. LOL


----------



## justoneofme (Aug 11, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Sidetrack, New Tools to Make.*
> 
> *When I ended* the last segment I had just tried out the router plane. It needed a little tuning so the next day I honed and adjusted it a little and finished up the grooves for the bottom. It worked very well.
> 
> ...


Hey Paul … You've got a pretty nice looking workshop set-up down south too. I love all these wonderful tools that you're busy making … but will be glad when you've finished with the "tool fettish". I'm beginning to wonder if this isn't a 'stalling tactic' while you gather courage to play with your uber-exotic veneers!! ... LOL !!


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Sidetrack, New Tools to Make.*
> 
> *When I ended* the last segment I had just tried out the router plane. It needed a little tuning so the next day I honed and adjusted it a little and finished up the grooves for the bottom. It worked very well.
> 
> ...


.........not such a bad call Elaine. All subconscious of course…..


----------



## Schwieb (Dec 3, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *Sidetrack, New Tools to Make.*
> 
> *When I ended* the last segment I had just tried out the router plane. It needed a little tuning so the next day I honed and adjusted it a little and finished up the grooves for the bottom. It worked very well.
> 
> ...


I can completely appreciate the "distractions" that come up when you are doing a project. I have often said, that there are times I work "IN" the shop and times I work "ON" the shop, I try to balance those elements.. It's all a part of the process. Keep pressing on. You must be married to a great lady that understands the "why" behind what you do. I hope you share with her the hundreds of like minded folks all around the world that appreciate your work, way of thinking, and insight into doing things creatively and extremely well. You can give her a bug hug and kiss for me.


----------



## phtaylor36 (Jun 13, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Sidetrack, New Tools to Make.*
> 
> *When I ended* the last segment I had just tried out the router plane. It needed a little tuning so the next day I honed and adjusted it a little and finished up the grooves for the bottom. It worked very well.
> 
> ...


Looks like a great set up.


----------



## Underdog (Oct 29, 2012)

shipwright said:


> *Sidetrack, New Tools to Make.*
> 
> *When I ended* the last segment I had just tried out the router plane. It needed a little tuning so the next day I honed and adjusted it a little and finished up the grooves for the bottom. It worked very well.
> 
> ...


Man, when you get done with that project, come over and get my shop set up?

It's killin' me to work all day and then come home and not feel like doing anything in a cold, dusty, disorganized shop….

Lot's of cool stuff going on in your shop though. Watching in fascination!


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

*The Stealth Hinge*

*With the grooves made* and the bottom fitted (1/4" plywood hammer veneered on both sides) the next job was to make the interlocking rebates for the lid. One setup and two passes each piece on the table saw, right?
How about one setup and one pass each on the router table? OK, hand toolin' here with my lovely little shoulder plane …....... swish, .... swish….......... Kind of nice if it did take all afternoon.










*This one is here* just because I like the light in it.










*I may need to alter* the throat of this plane a little. I spent way too much time cleaning it out. I'm thinking of creating a sort of spiral angle to send the shavings sideways. Any thoughts on that?










*Then it was on* to the hinge. In this photo I'm actually applying the first coats of shellac. The inside veneering is already done. Sorry, no photos of exactly how I managed to get the veneer to follow the curve but it wasn't hard at all.



















*So much for the easy* side. Now to see if I can bend the marquetry. I separated it on the line that I showed in the first segment by taping the crap out of it and carefully cutting the line with a knife.










*Then I used the same method* to glue it as I had with the inner veneer. This time I got pictures. It's a little more complicated with the marquetry side because it has to register perfectly. First I taped the edge in the notch between the hinge parts to register it exactly. Then I trimmed the bottom and taped it while the notches were still registered …............ and then I removed the notch tape and hinged the veneer back for glue.










*I put strips of tape* up the hinge tabs that would have to bend, applied the hot hide glue ….










*...and then closed* the veneer hinge down onto the substrate, wrapped the tape down tight, and stuck it in the press. For the most part this got the job done. Small unglued spots on the curve were easy to repair with my iron. (Yes, the laundry kind)










*To further hide* the hinge I added a whole bunch of little bits of veneer in the notches on the box.










*Here they are* all cleaned up.










*This is what* the stealth hinge looks like. I can't do much about the shadow line but I'm very happy with the results. I really wasn't sure I could get away with this one. I wasn't going to spill the beans by showing this view until the project post but I guess that anyone who slogs through my blog deserves a little preview.










*All easy sailing* (I wish) from here on. All I have to do now is get all the corners to match perfectly and glue the thing up. Those matches are the next tricky fit. I still haven't decided on the top marquetry yet …... you know the part everyone will focus on. ..... 

That's it for now.

Thanks for looking in.

Paul


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *The Stealth Hinge*
> 
> *With the grooves made* and the bottom fitted (1/4" plywood hammer veneered on both sides) the next job was to make the interlocking rebates for the lid. One setup and two passes each piece on the table saw, right?
> How about one setup and one pass each on the router table? OK, hand toolin' here with my lovely little shoulder plane …....... swish, .... swish….......... Kind of nice if it did take all afternoon.
> ...


I can not imagine cutting all that with that plane. I have the same one and use it for cleaning up tenons. Works great for small stuff, but it does clog easily. I have seen shoulder planes with the side eject like you mention. Probably not a bad idea to do it.

The project looks great. Neat that the veneer bent like that. Impressive.

Steve


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *The Stealth Hinge*
> 
> *With the grooves made* and the bottom fitted (1/4" plywood hammer veneered on both sides) the next job was to make the interlocking rebates for the lid. One setup and two passes each piece on the table saw, right?
> How about one setup and one pass each on the router table? OK, hand toolin' here with my lovely little shoulder plane …....... swish, .... swish….......... Kind of nice if it did take all afternoon.
> ...


A side ejection would be cool!

I didn't realized the veneer bend until Steve mentioned it. 
Everything is lined up so perfectly. 
Paul, I am focused on the hinge now. I will stay focus for a while.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *The Stealth Hinge*
> 
> *With the grooves made* and the bottom fitted (1/4" plywood hammer veneered on both sides) the next job was to make the interlocking rebates for the lid. One setup and two passes each piece on the table saw, right?
> How about one setup and one pass each on the router table? OK, hand toolin' here with my lovely little shoulder plane …....... swish, .... swish….......... Kind of nice if it did take all afternoon.
> ...


Everyone else may focus on the top but you know I'm all about the hinge! It is just spectacular!!!

You have taken the "Shipwright Hinge" to a whole new level.

GREAT job.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *The Stealth Hinge*
> 
> *With the grooves made* and the bottom fitted (1/4" plywood hammer veneered on both sides) the next job was to make the interlocking rebates for the lid. One setup and two passes each piece on the table saw, right?
> How about one setup and one pass each on the router table? OK, hand toolin' here with my lovely little shoulder plane …....... swish, .... swish….......... Kind of nice if it did take all afternoon.
> ...


Wonderful work Paul. Continually amazed by your knack of picking things up and wrapping your brain around them instantly. This time, all those new hand tools.

LJ Wally just made some side ejecting planes recently if im remembering right.


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

shipwright said:


> *The Stealth Hinge*
> 
> *With the grooves made* and the bottom fitted (1/4" plywood hammer veneered on both sides) the next job was to make the interlocking rebates for the lid. One setup and two passes each piece on the table saw, right?
> How about one setup and one pass each on the router table? OK, hand toolin' here with my lovely little shoulder plane …....... swish, .... swish….......... Kind of nice if it did take all afternoon.
> ...


Wow, Paul, impressive! I'd agree that side-ejection would make your life much easier.


----------



## tsangell (Jan 10, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *The Stealth Hinge*
> 
> *With the grooves made* and the bottom fitted (1/4" plywood hammer veneered on both sides) the next job was to make the interlocking rebates for the lid. One setup and two passes each piece on the table saw, right?
> How about one setup and one pass each on the router table? OK, hand toolin' here with my lovely little shoulder plane …....... swish, .... swish….......... Kind of nice if it did take all afternoon.
> ...


A "conical escapement" is what you need to eject those shavings. I think Caleb James or Matt Bickford had a blog post about it somewhere in the blogosphere… to the Googles!


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

shipwright said:


> *The Stealth Hinge*
> 
> *With the grooves made* and the bottom fitted (1/4" plywood hammer veneered on both sides) the next job was to make the interlocking rebates for the lid. One setup and two passes each piece on the table saw, right?
> How about one setup and one pass each on the router table? OK, hand toolin' here with my lovely little shoulder plane …....... swish, .... swish….......... Kind of nice if it did take all afternoon.
> ...


A 6" dust collector hose taped to the side should get those shavings out of the way also.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *The Stealth Hinge*
> 
> *With the grooves made* and the bottom fitted (1/4" plywood hammer veneered on both sides) the next job was to make the interlocking rebates for the lid. One setup and two passes each piece on the table saw, right?
> How about one setup and one pass each on the router table? OK, hand toolin' here with my lovely little shoulder plane …....... swish, .... swish….......... Kind of nice if it did take all afternoon.
> ...


COOL way of hiding your hinge…

COOL plane…

Thank you.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *The Stealth Hinge*
> 
> *With the grooves made* and the bottom fitted (1/4" plywood hammer veneered on both sides) the next job was to make the interlocking rebates for the lid. One setup and two passes each piece on the table saw, right?
> How about one setup and one pass each on the router table? OK, hand toolin' here with my lovely little shoulder plane …....... swish, .... swish….......... Kind of nice if it did take all afternoon.
> ...


Thanks for the comments.

*Steve*, It actually wasn't that hard. I made the cut with a knife, took a few passes with the plane, deepened the cut, a few more passes….. repeat, repeat. Nice shavings and nice sounds. I could get hooked.

A "conical escapement" is a pretty easy mod. I just have to be sure I get it on the correct side for a right handed user.
I realize that with grain direction and all neither side will always be right but I think the logo side would be correct more often for me.

*Karson*, that's a really good idea but then I wouldn't be able to hear the shavings.


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *The Stealth Hinge*
> 
> *With the grooves made* and the bottom fitted (1/4" plywood hammer veneered on both sides) the next job was to make the interlocking rebates for the lid. One setup and two passes each piece on the table saw, right?
> How about one setup and one pass each on the router table? OK, hand toolin' here with my lovely little shoulder plane …....... swish, .... swish….......... Kind of nice if it did take all afternoon.
> ...


Quite a piece of artwork Paul… Your precision and fine work always impresses me.
I also look forward to seeing the top and finished product…


----------



## lightweightladylefty (Mar 27, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *The Stealth Hinge*
> 
> *With the grooves made* and the bottom fitted (1/4" plywood hammer veneered on both sides) the next job was to make the interlocking rebates for the lid. One setup and two passes each piece on the table saw, right?
> How about one setup and one pass each on the router table? OK, hand toolin' here with my lovely little shoulder plane …....... swish, .... swish….......... Kind of nice if it did take all afternoon.
> ...


Paul,

You just never quit out-doing yourself! Can't wait to see the top.

L/W


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *The Stealth Hinge*
> 
> *With the grooves made* and the bottom fitted (1/4" plywood hammer veneered on both sides) the next job was to make the interlocking rebates for the lid. One setup and two passes each piece on the table saw, right?
> How about one setup and one pass each on the router table? OK, hand toolin' here with my lovely little shoulder plane …....... swish, .... swish….......... Kind of nice if it did take all afternoon.
> ...


Great work with that veneer Paul. I'm still pretty worried about even beginning to work with those thin veneers, while you seem to have already mastered them in such in the short time since you began with marquetry. It seems to me that the shavings opening on your plane is very small in relation to the old wooden planes I've seen, although I don't profess to know much about them. The box looks really good so far and the hinge veneer is brilliant. I can't wait to see what you do with the lid.


----------



## tinnman65 (Jan 19, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *The Stealth Hinge*
> 
> *With the grooves made* and the bottom fitted (1/4" plywood hammer veneered on both sides) the next job was to make the interlocking rebates for the lid. One setup and two passes each piece on the table saw, right?
> How about one setup and one pass each on the router table? OK, hand toolin' here with my lovely little shoulder plane …....... swish, .... swish….......... Kind of nice if it did take all afternoon.
> ...


Well done Paul, It would seem your always up for a challenge. I finally got myself a glue pot and some hide glue know I just have to start playing with it to get comfortable using it. Cant wait to see what you have planed for the top.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *The Stealth Hinge*
> 
> *With the grooves made* and the bottom fitted (1/4" plywood hammer veneered on both sides) the next job was to make the interlocking rebates for the lid. One setup and two passes each piece on the table saw, right?
> How about one setup and one pass each on the router table? OK, hand toolin' here with my lovely little shoulder plane …....... swish, .... swish….......... Kind of nice if it did take all afternoon.
> ...


Super kool Paul. I agree with Andy


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *The Stealth Hinge*
> 
> *With the grooves made* and the bottom fitted (1/4" plywood hammer veneered on both sides) the next job was to make the interlocking rebates for the lid. One setup and two passes each piece on the table saw, right?
> How about one setup and one pass each on the router table? OK, hand toolin' here with my lovely little shoulder plane …....... swish, .... swish….......... Kind of nice if it did take all afternoon.
> ...


Hey Paul,

You getting paid by the hour on this? LOL

I know the appeal of hand tools, especially home made ones is pretty strong, but I don't think I would have the patience to go to this extreme.

Nice work, as is expected from you!

Lee


----------



## kiefer (Feb 5, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *The Stealth Hinge*
> 
> *With the grooves made* and the bottom fitted (1/4" plywood hammer veneered on both sides) the next job was to make the interlocking rebates for the lid. One setup and two passes each piece on the table saw, right?
> How about one setup and one pass each on the router table? OK, hand toolin' here with my lovely little shoulder plane …....... swish, .... swish….......... Kind of nice if it did take all afternoon.
> ...


The craftsmanship of a master and the patience of a Saint .
Just amazing haw you have this planned and it's working out just as planned .
Great stuff Paul .


----------



## phtaylor36 (Jun 13, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *The Stealth Hinge*
> 
> *With the grooves made* and the bottom fitted (1/4" plywood hammer veneered on both sides) the next job was to make the interlocking rebates for the lid. One setup and two passes each piece on the table saw, right?
> How about one setup and one pass each on the router table? OK, hand toolin' here with my lovely little shoulder plane …....... swish, .... swish….......... Kind of nice if it did take all afternoon.
> ...


Paul that is incredible! Great job.


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *The Stealth Hinge*
> 
> *With the grooves made* and the bottom fitted (1/4" plywood hammer veneered on both sides) the next job was to make the interlocking rebates for the lid. One setup and two passes each piece on the table saw, right?
> How about one setup and one pass each on the router table? OK, hand toolin' here with my lovely little shoulder plane …....... swish, .... swish….......... Kind of nice if it did take all afternoon.
> ...


A brillant idea, flawlessly executed, Paul.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *The Stealth Hinge*
> 
> *With the grooves made* and the bottom fitted (1/4" plywood hammer veneered on both sides) the next job was to make the interlocking rebates for the lid. One setup and two passes each piece on the table saw, right?
> How about one setup and one pass each on the router table? OK, hand toolin' here with my lovely little shoulder plane …....... swish, .... swish….......... Kind of nice if it did take all afternoon.
> ...


Lovely plane. ;-)
Love how you let the pattern follow the hinges.
Wish I could spend some time in your shop, looking over your shoulder, you never stop to amaze me.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *The Stealth Hinge*
> 
> *With the grooves made* and the bottom fitted (1/4" plywood hammer veneered on both sides) the next job was to make the interlocking rebates for the lid. One setup and two passes each piece on the table saw, right?
> How about one setup and one pass each on the router table? OK, hand toolin' here with my lovely little shoulder plane …....... swish, .... swish….......... Kind of nice if it did take all afternoon.
> ...


that is cool…


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

*Assembling the Box*

*With the hinge* out of the way, one of the tricky fits is history but getting all the corners to match is another thing altogether. The marquetry was applied to the back before assembly to facilitate bending the veneer around the curve of the hinge tabs but making the corner matches will be better accomplished with the bare box already glued up. I left the corners a little big when I cut the FB dovetails to allow a little fine tuning. Good thing because when first assembled it had a decent amount of rack in it. Fortunately a few adjustments could be made that almost entirely eliminated the twist.










*I did however*, as Patrick pointed out, miss one detail of the full blind dovetail when I failed to miter the top and bottom bits thereby leaving signs of the FBDT. To remedy this I did about a thousand hours of very tedious hammer veneering in the half lap interlock of the box and the lid. I did remember to miter the veneer strips.
The insides of the lid half laps were veneered before assembly and the rest was done afterward.

( The lid parts were too small for FBDT's so they are simple miters, cut in the miter jack of course.)



















*The actual fitting* of the marquetry panels on the sides was a bit of a gong show. You would have had a good laugh on me. It was so fit-critical that I became all wound up in the difficult parts, which I pulled off really well, but managed to make some real rookie mistakes on the easy stuff. For example, (but not limited to) I glued one end panel on the lid on with the masking tape still on the back ….. wait for it ….. TWICE!

*What amazed me most* was the fact that I just went along and fixed it without any swearing or breaking things at all. It must be the effect of doing marquetry for a while …. or maybe I'm just getting old. (I'm going with the former). The concentration and difficulties do however explain why I wasn't taking a lot of photos while that was going on so the next ones are with the box all glued and marquetried up. I do have to say that without the reversible properties of hot hide glue these pieces would all be in the trash can and there would be no more blog.

*Here are the four* corners and the front. They still need some minor patching, filling and sanding but the fits are there and it really wasn't all that hard.














































*I have not only* decided on the marquetry for the lid now but have cut and mounted it. I can't show pictures until I post the project though because it would give away the end use of the box …... and that's a secret.

Thanks for looking in.

Paul


----------



## exelectrician (Oct 3, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Assembling the Box*
> 
> *With the hinge* out of the way, one of the tricky fits is history but getting all the corners to match is another thing altogether. The marquetry was applied to the back before assembly to facilitate bending the veneer around the curve of the hinge tabs but making the corner matches will be better accomplished with the bare box already glued up. I left the corners a little big when I cut the FB dovetails to allow a little fine tuning. Good thing because when first assembled it had a decent amount of rack in it. Fortunately a few adjustments could be made that almost entirely eliminated the twist.
> 
> ...


I can only dream to do what you do Paul, you sure look like you are having fun doing it though.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Assembling the Box*
> 
> *With the hinge* out of the way, one of the tricky fits is history but getting all the corners to match is another thing altogether. The marquetry was applied to the back before assembly to facilitate bending the veneer around the curve of the hinge tabs but making the corner matches will be better accomplished with the bare box already glued up. I left the corners a little big when I cut the FB dovetails to allow a little fine tuning. Good thing because when first assembled it had a decent amount of rack in it. Fortunately a few adjustments could be made that almost entirely eliminated the twist.
> 
> ...


this is so gorgeous, i just love your work paul..cant wait to see the finished project…thanks for sharing the process..


----------



## sandhill (Aug 28, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *Assembling the Box*
> 
> *With the hinge* out of the way, one of the tricky fits is history but getting all the corners to match is another thing altogether. The marquetry was applied to the back before assembly to facilitate bending the veneer around the curve of the hinge tabs but making the corner matches will be better accomplished with the bare box already glued up. I left the corners a little big when I cut the FB dovetails to allow a little fine tuning. Good thing because when first assembled it had a decent amount of rack in it. Fortunately a few adjustments could be made that almost entirely eliminated the twist.
> 
> ...


Very fine job Paul. I would like to try the FBDT one day, any advice?


----------



## tinnman65 (Jan 19, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Assembling the Box*
> 
> *With the hinge* out of the way, one of the tricky fits is history but getting all the corners to match is another thing altogether. The marquetry was applied to the back before assembly to facilitate bending the veneer around the curve of the hinge tabs but making the corner matches will be better accomplished with the bare box already glued up. I left the corners a little big when I cut the FB dovetails to allow a little fine tuning. Good thing because when first assembled it had a decent amount of rack in it. Fortunately a few adjustments could be made that almost entirely eliminated the twist.
> 
> ...


Fantastic Paul! Its hard to believe all the work that goes into one little box but I must say the results are stunning.
The suspense is killing me as to the top and the box's purpose.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Assembling the Box*
> 
> *With the hinge* out of the way, one of the tricky fits is history but getting all the corners to match is another thing altogether. The marquetry was applied to the back before assembly to facilitate bending the veneer around the curve of the hinge tabs but making the corner matches will be better accomplished with the bare box already glued up. I left the corners a little big when I cut the FB dovetails to allow a little fine tuning. Good thing because when first assembled it had a decent amount of rack in it. Fortunately a few adjustments could be made that almost entirely eliminated the twist.
> 
> ...


WowZa Paul. This is lookin good.


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Assembling the Box*
> 
> *With the hinge* out of the way, one of the tricky fits is history but getting all the corners to match is another thing altogether. The marquetry was applied to the back before assembly to facilitate bending the veneer around the curve of the hinge tabs but making the corner matches will be better accomplished with the bare box already glued up. I left the corners a little big when I cut the FB dovetails to allow a little fine tuning. Good thing because when first assembled it had a decent amount of rack in it. Fortunately a few adjustments could be made that almost entirely eliminated the twist.
> 
> ...


As always… awesome and detailed


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Assembling the Box*
> 
> *With the hinge* out of the way, one of the tricky fits is history but getting all the corners to match is another thing altogether. The marquetry was applied to the back before assembly to facilitate bending the veneer around the curve of the hinge tabs but making the corner matches will be better accomplished with the bare box already glued up. I left the corners a little big when I cut the FB dovetails to allow a little fine tuning. Good thing because when first assembled it had a decent amount of rack in it. Fortunately a few adjustments could be made that almost entirely eliminated the twist.
> 
> ...


An excellent testament to perseverance! Looking good!


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Assembling the Box*
> 
> *With the hinge* out of the way, one of the tricky fits is history but getting all the corners to match is another thing altogether. The marquetry was applied to the back before assembly to facilitate bending the veneer around the curve of the hinge tabs but making the corner matches will be better accomplished with the bare box already glued up. I left the corners a little big when I cut the FB dovetails to allow a little fine tuning. Good thing because when first assembled it had a decent amount of rack in it. Fortunately a few adjustments could be made that almost entirely eliminated the twist.
> 
> ...


"really wasn't all that hard"......for you maybe. Insurmountable for normal folks. That is one of your coolest pieces and we haven't even seen the top yet!


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *Assembling the Box*
> 
> *With the hinge* out of the way, one of the tricky fits is history but getting all the corners to match is another thing altogether. The marquetry was applied to the back before assembly to facilitate bending the veneer around the curve of the hinge tabs but making the corner matches will be better accomplished with the bare box already glued up. I left the corners a little big when I cut the FB dovetails to allow a little fine tuning. Good thing because when first assembled it had a decent amount of rack in it. Fortunately a few adjustments could be made that almost entirely eliminated the twist.
> 
> ...


Sure is NICE…

COOOOOOOOOOOOOL OOOOO's around the box TOOOOOOO… 

Amazing!

Thank you!


----------



## Boatman53 (May 21, 2012)

shipwright said:


> *Assembling the Box*
> 
> *With the hinge* out of the way, one of the tricky fits is history but getting all the corners to match is another thing altogether. The marquetry was applied to the back before assembly to facilitate bending the veneer around the curve of the hinge tabs but making the corner matches will be better accomplished with the bare box already glued up. I left the corners a little big when I cut the FB dovetails to allow a little fine tuning. Good thing because when first assembled it had a decent amount of rack in it. Fortunately a few adjustments could be made that almost entirely eliminated the twist.
> 
> ...


That's beautiful Paul. Amazing.
Jim


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Assembling the Box*
> 
> *With the hinge* out of the way, one of the tricky fits is history but getting all the corners to match is another thing altogether. The marquetry was applied to the back before assembly to facilitate bending the veneer around the curve of the hinge tabs but making the corner matches will be better accomplished with the bare box already glued up. I left the corners a little big when I cut the FB dovetails to allow a little fine tuning. Good thing because when first assembled it had a decent amount of rack in it. Fortunately a few adjustments could be made that almost entirely eliminated the twist.
> 
> ...


Paul, I really like the fact that you are REAL with your posts. You tell the good, the bad, and the ugly. The box is coming along quite nicely. Can't wait to see the completion. Stay vigilent.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *Assembling the Box*
> 
> *With the hinge* out of the way, one of the tricky fits is history but getting all the corners to match is another thing altogether. The marquetry was applied to the back before assembly to facilitate bending the veneer around the curve of the hinge tabs but making the corner matches will be better accomplished with the bare box already glued up. I left the corners a little big when I cut the FB dovetails to allow a little fine tuning. Good thing because when first assembled it had a decent amount of rack in it. Fortunately a few adjustments could be made that almost entirely eliminated the twist.
> 
> ...


That is awesome!!


----------



## lightweightladylefty (Mar 27, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *Assembling the Box*
> 
> *With the hinge* out of the way, one of the tricky fits is history but getting all the corners to match is another thing altogether. The marquetry was applied to the back before assembly to facilitate bending the veneer around the curve of the hinge tabs but making the corner matches will be better accomplished with the bare box already glued up. I left the corners a little big when I cut the FB dovetails to allow a little fine tuning. Good thing because when first assembled it had a decent amount of rack in it. Fortunately a few adjustments could be made that almost entirely eliminated the twist.
> 
> ...


Paul,

You never disappoint! I'm anxiously awaiting your project post.

L/W


----------



## JR45 (Jan 26, 2012)

shipwright said:


> *Assembling the Box*
> 
> *With the hinge* out of the way, one of the tricky fits is history but getting all the corners to match is another thing altogether. The marquetry was applied to the back before assembly to facilitate bending the veneer around the curve of the hinge tabs but making the corner matches will be better accomplished with the bare box already glued up. I left the corners a little big when I cut the FB dovetails to allow a little fine tuning. Good thing because when first assembled it had a decent amount of rack in it. Fortunately a few adjustments could be made that almost entirely eliminated the twist.
> 
> ...


Paul
Fantastic descriptions all along will encourage many of us to try the same route at some stage. This is great textbook stuff. Can't wait to see the finished product. 
Jim


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *Assembling the Box*
> 
> *With the hinge* out of the way, one of the tricky fits is history but getting all the corners to match is another thing altogether. The marquetry was applied to the back before assembly to facilitate bending the veneer around the curve of the hinge tabs but making the corner matches will be better accomplished with the bare box already glued up. I left the corners a little big when I cut the FB dovetails to allow a little fine tuning. Good thing because when first assembled it had a decent amount of rack in it. Fortunately a few adjustments could be made that almost entirely eliminated the twist.
> 
> ...


So nice to read your blogs and watch you putter along.
Can't say enough about perseverance and skill level. Just amazing stuff.

Steve


----------



## JulianLech (Jan 13, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Assembling the Box*
> 
> *With the hinge* out of the way, one of the tricky fits is history but getting all the corners to match is another thing altogether. The marquetry was applied to the back before assembly to facilitate bending the veneer around the curve of the hinge tabs but making the corner matches will be better accomplished with the bare box already glued up. I left the corners a little big when I cut the FB dovetails to allow a little fine tuning. Good thing because when first assembled it had a decent amount of rack in it. Fortunately a few adjustments could be made that almost entirely eliminated the twist.
> 
> ...


Looks awesome.


----------



## Druid (Sep 30, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Assembling the Box*
> 
> *With the hinge* out of the way, one of the tricky fits is history but getting all the corners to match is another thing altogether. The marquetry was applied to the back before assembly to facilitate bending the veneer around the curve of the hinge tabs but making the corner matches will be better accomplished with the bare box already glued up. I left the corners a little big when I cut the FB dovetails to allow a little fine tuning. Good thing because when first assembled it had a decent amount of rack in it. Fortunately a few adjustments could be made that almost entirely eliminated the twist.
> 
> ...


Really beautiful work Paul. Waiting to see what the "secret" is. Thanks for the blog.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Assembling the Box*
> 
> *With the hinge* out of the way, one of the tricky fits is history but getting all the corners to match is another thing altogether. The marquetry was applied to the back before assembly to facilitate bending the veneer around the curve of the hinge tabs but making the corner matches will be better accomplished with the bare box already glued up. I left the corners a little big when I cut the FB dovetails to allow a little fine tuning. Good thing because when first assembled it had a decent amount of rack in it. Fortunately a few adjustments could be made that almost entirely eliminated the twist.
> 
> ...


Your box looks really amazing so far Paul. I'm sure glad to hear about those mistakes. Not because it makes you look bad, but because It makes me feel more normal. I can't wait to see the top, so I hope you will be posting the project soon.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Assembling the Box*
> 
> *With the hinge* out of the way, one of the tricky fits is history but getting all the corners to match is another thing altogether. The marquetry was applied to the back before assembly to facilitate bending the veneer around the curve of the hinge tabs but making the corner matches will be better accomplished with the bare box already glued up. I left the corners a little big when I cut the FB dovetails to allow a little fine tuning. Good thing because when first assembled it had a decent amount of rack in it. Fortunately a few adjustments could be made that almost entirely eliminated the twist.
> 
> ...


Thanks everyone. You are too kind. I hope I haven't created too much suspense here. I have a few non-shop priorities at the moment so it may be a few more days. ......... just hope it's worth the wait. .....


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Assembling the Box*
> 
> *With the hinge* out of the way, one of the tricky fits is history but getting all the corners to match is another thing altogether. The marquetry was applied to the back before assembly to facilitate bending the veneer around the curve of the hinge tabs but making the corner matches will be better accomplished with the bare box already glued up. I left the corners a little big when I cut the FB dovetails to allow a little fine tuning. Good thing because when first assembled it had a decent amount of rack in it. Fortunately a few adjustments could be made that almost entirely eliminated the twist.
> 
> ...


'' I have a few non-shop priorities at the moment '' at this crucial moment and you have what….i didnt know anything else existed….lol…but ok….were all standing in time…waiting….to be released…lol


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Assembling the Box*
> 
> *With the hinge* out of the way, one of the tricky fits is history but getting all the corners to match is another thing altogether. The marquetry was applied to the back before assembly to facilitate bending the veneer around the curve of the hinge tabs but making the corner matches will be better accomplished with the bare box already glued up. I left the corners a little big when I cut the FB dovetails to allow a little fine tuning. Good thing because when first assembled it had a decent amount of rack in it. Fortunately a few adjustments could be made that almost entirely eliminated the twist.
> 
> ...


Wauuu Paul, it looks amazing.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## phtaylor36 (Jun 13, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Assembling the Box*
> 
> *With the hinge* out of the way, one of the tricky fits is history but getting all the corners to match is another thing altogether. The marquetry was applied to the back before assembly to facilitate bending the veneer around the curve of the hinge tabs but making the corner matches will be better accomplished with the bare box already glued up. I left the corners a little big when I cut the FB dovetails to allow a little fine tuning. Good thing because when first assembled it had a decent amount of rack in it. Fortunately a few adjustments could be made that almost entirely eliminated the twist.
> 
> ...


That is amazing Paul! -"and it really wasn't all that hard"...RIGHT!


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *Assembling the Box*
> 
> *With the hinge* out of the way, one of the tricky fits is history but getting all the corners to match is another thing altogether. The marquetry was applied to the back before assembly to facilitate bending the veneer around the curve of the hinge tabs but making the corner matches will be better accomplished with the bare box already glued up. I left the corners a little big when I cut the FB dovetails to allow a little fine tuning. Good thing because when first assembled it had a decent amount of rack in it. Fortunately a few adjustments could be made that almost entirely eliminated the twist.
> 
> ...


i cant wait to see this one when its done…i love the design and all the thought into it…YOU ALWAYS THINK OUTSIDE the box…something I want my students to do!


----------



## justoneofme (Aug 11, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Assembling the Box*
> 
> *With the hinge* out of the way, one of the tricky fits is history but getting all the corners to match is another thing altogether. The marquetry was applied to the back before assembly to facilitate bending the veneer around the curve of the hinge tabs but making the corner matches will be better accomplished with the bare box already glued up. I left the corners a little big when I cut the FB dovetails to allow a little fine tuning. Good thing because when first assembled it had a decent amount of rack in it. Fortunately a few adjustments could be made that almost entirely eliminated the twist.
> 
> ...


Hi Paul: I couldn't help but giggle while reading this! Mostly because of those couple of slip-ups  A case of concentrating so hard to perfect the most difficult parts, the sigh of relief renders us fallible! Dare I say we've all been there?! Never mind … to this point it is a beautiful work of art Paul, and I'm eager to see it's 'crowning glory'!!

Sorry it's taken so long to make this comment. Blame it on southern road trips, crappy Internet service at our resort in Mazatlan … and way too much sunshine to enjoy! Hope you're enjoying sunshine outside your workshop. And good for you, not swearing under the crunch. True professionalism!!


----------



## kaerlighedsbamsen (Sep 16, 2013)

shipwright said:


> *Assembling the Box*
> 
> *With the hinge* out of the way, one of the tricky fits is history but getting all the corners to match is another thing altogether. The marquetry was applied to the back before assembly to facilitate bending the veneer around the curve of the hinge tabs but making the corner matches will be better accomplished with the bare box already glued up. I left the corners a little big when I cut the FB dovetails to allow a little fine tuning. Good thing because when first assembled it had a decent amount of rack in it. Fortunately a few adjustments could be made that almost entirely eliminated the twist.
> 
> ...


Exiting read so far. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

*Finishing Up and the Top Marquetry *

*This is a bit anticlimactic* after the project has been posted but I wanted to keep the "plane box" thing a secret. There were however some cool hand tool jobs that still had to be done and more adventures to be had so let's get on with them.

*The first order of business* in getting the top going was to glue in the splines over the hinge pins, locking the pin in place in the top. The difference here was that the spline had to be veneered over to match the interior.










*Then on to the rebate* for the lid. Here I'm making a knife cut at the total depth of the rebate to sharply define the edge.










*...and here* I am cleaning the rebate out down to the cut line with my new router plane. I used a plywood piece the same height as the lid to ride the off side of the router plane on. It worked very well.










*Sorry, this one* is just arty. When I was doing this I was remembering someone on the forum last week remarking about how cool two tone shavings were. ..... I agree.










*I have a little* confession to make here. I had no idea what the box would be used for when I started the build and only accidentally noticed one day as I was clearing up my bench that the planes fit very nicely in it. That evening I sat down and quickly sketched this idea for the lid marquetry. Details evolved but the idea stuck.










*I won't go into* the cutting of the marquetry. I've posted lots of photos and videos on that process elsewhere here so let's just say I cut it. Then did a french polish on the inside before assembly. The masking tape holds the piece down for polish and also protects the glue area from the finish.



















*The top gets* glued in.










*A little Zircote* veneer hammered on the bottom edges.










*.... and that's* about all the photos I have. I guess I got a little caught up in the run to the finish. .... sorry.










*So that will about* wrap it up. I had a ton of fun with this and will do it again. Not every time as I still like the efficiency of power tools and I have too many ideas in my head to work at this rate all the time but the experiment has opened my eyes to a very different kind of woodworking with its own rewards and challenges and I guess that means I've grown a bit ….. and that's always good.

Thanks for following along. I hope you were entertained (I know I was).

Paul


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Finishing Up and the Top Marquetry *
> 
> *This is a bit anticlimactic* after the project has been posted but I wanted to keep the "plane box" thing a secret. There were however some cool hand tool jobs that still had to be done and more adventures to be had so let's get on with them.
> 
> ...


Very cool Paul. Thanks for the ride.


----------



## lightweightladylefty (Mar 27, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *Finishing Up and the Top Marquetry *
> 
> *This is a bit anticlimactic* after the project has been posted but I wanted to keep the "plane box" thing a secret. There were however some cool hand tool jobs that still had to be done and more adventures to be had so let's get on with them.
> 
> ...


Paul,

Thanks for taking us on this very special journey. Some of us can only dream of doing such things so it's nice to be able to live vicariously sometimes.

L/W


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Finishing Up and the Top Marquetry *
> 
> *This is a bit anticlimactic* after the project has been posted but I wanted to keep the "plane box" thing a secret. There were however some cool hand tool jobs that still had to be done and more adventures to be had so let's get on with them.
> 
> ...


I'm not a marquetrist… if that's a word, but, I really appreciate your talent in marquetry. It's always nice eye-candy


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Finishing Up and the Top Marquetry *
> 
> *This is a bit anticlimactic* after the project has been posted but I wanted to keep the "plane box" thing a secret. There were however some cool hand tool jobs that still had to be done and more adventures to be had so let's get on with them.
> 
> ...


Paul, outstanding. I'm going to try inlay for the first time shortly. I'm going to go back and review you posts.
Thanks for the post.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

shipwright said:


> *Finishing Up and the Top Marquetry *
> 
> *This is a bit anticlimactic* after the project has been posted but I wanted to keep the "plane box" thing a secret. There were however some cool hand tool jobs that still had to be done and more adventures to be had so let's get on with them.
> 
> ...


Paul: A great compliation of the steps that you followed and the fantastic results


----------



## justoneofme (Aug 11, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Finishing Up and the Top Marquetry *
> 
> *This is a bit anticlimactic* after the project has been posted but I wanted to keep the "plane box" thing a secret. There were however some cool hand tool jobs that still had to be done and more adventures to be had so let's get on with them.
> 
> ...


That was a wonder and artistic adventure Paul! The outcome, spectacular!! Can't wait to see what next is up your sleeve


----------



## tinnman65 (Jan 19, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Finishing Up and the Top Marquetry *
> 
> *This is a bit anticlimactic* after the project has been posted but I wanted to keep the "plane box" thing a secret. There were however some cool hand tool jobs that still had to be done and more adventures to be had so let's get on with them.
> 
> ...


I had a great time following along Paul, I'm glad you waited to post this as it would have been anti-climatic to see it before it was posted.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Finishing Up and the Top Marquetry *
> 
> *This is a bit anticlimactic* after the project has been posted but I wanted to keep the "plane box" thing a secret. There were however some cool hand tool jobs that still had to be done and more adventures to be had so let's get on with them.
> 
> ...


I certainly enjoyed the journey.


----------



## JeremyPringle (Aug 17, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Finishing Up and the Top Marquetry *
> 
> *This is a bit anticlimactic* after the project has been posted but I wanted to keep the "plane box" thing a secret. There were however some cool hand tool jobs that still had to be done and more adventures to be had so let's get on with them.
> 
> ...


So awesome.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Finishing Up and the Top Marquetry *
> 
> *This is a bit anticlimactic* after the project has been posted but I wanted to keep the "plane box" thing a secret. There were however some cool hand tool jobs that still had to be done and more adventures to be had so let's get on with them.
> 
> ...


Something to learn from every photo and text. Great blog Pual.


----------



## phtaylor36 (Jun 13, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Finishing Up and the Top Marquetry *
> 
> *This is a bit anticlimactic* after the project has been posted but I wanted to keep the "plane box" thing a secret. There were however some cool hand tool jobs that still had to be done and more adventures to be had so let's get on with them.
> 
> ...


Great lid Paul. I'd like to know your process for going from rough drawing to finished drawing. Amazing.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Finishing Up and the Top Marquetry *
> 
> *This is a bit anticlimactic* after the project has been posted but I wanted to keep the "plane box" thing a secret. There were however some cool hand tool jobs that still had to be done and more adventures to be had so let's get on with them.
> 
> ...


Thanks all.
*Philip*, I photograph the sketch and then import it into Inkscape and trace it there. Then I can resize, choose my line thickness (I use .01") and print as many copies as I need.


----------



## phtaylor36 (Jun 13, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Finishing Up and the Top Marquetry *
> 
> *This is a bit anticlimactic* after the project has been posted but I wanted to keep the "plane box" thing a secret. There were however some cool hand tool jobs that still had to be done and more adventures to be had so let's get on with them.
> 
> ...


Fantastic. Thanks Paul!


----------

